# Uber or Lyft



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Which customers tip more often?

Lyft's or Uber's


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

50/50 as best I can tell. Haven't compiled my data in awhile.

More about the person than the platform IMO.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Which customers tip more often? Lyft's or Uber's


Neither.


----------



## spinacheggs (Oct 15, 2019)

Lyft, I think. I've kept track. Non-cash tips are 5-6% of my total for Uber, and 8-9% for Lyft. From this, I'm assuming that Lyft pax tip more often and not just as a greater % of their fares.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pizza.
Pizza EVERY TIME.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For me, Uber tips are far better than Lyft tips.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I always end my trip with "If you get a moment please rate your experience as it helps my next passengers to judge what kind of ride they are getting" I could care less about the rating. I just want them exposed to the next screen after the ratings screen which allows the ones with any decent Morales to TIP. works great for me... As shown below

( haven't driven in the last 8 days cars been torn down for maintenance and I'm taking a break which is why it's 2 weeks old but it still makes my point...)


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Uber tips far and above are better. It might be different if Lyft ever gave me a halfway decent ping.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I always end my trip with "If you get a moment please rate your experience as it helps my next passengers to judge what kind of ride they are getting" I could care less about the rating. I just want them exposed to the next screen after the ratings screen which allows the ones with any decent Morales to TIP. works great for me... As shown below
> 
> ( haven't driven in the last 8 days cars been torn down for maintenance and I'm taking a break which is why it's 2 weeks old but it still makes my point...)


Nice. Totally stealing this idea.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nice. Totally stealing this idea.
> 
> View attachment 367682


Sweet I hope it works for you.. just fit it in ..in the last 30 secs of every ride.. regardless who they are or if you think they would tip.. every ride gets the spiele my tips have gone up from it for sure..


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

In my market Lyft is full of riders who have to use prepaid debit cards, redeem as many "50% off" promos as they can, and/or live so far out that Lyft is the only option because they have a 30 mile range. Tipping is not something they're thinking about. Uber tends to have a higher quality of customer.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Varies back and forth depending on how many tips the algo is set up to steal that week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> In my market Lyft is full of riders who have to use prepaid debit cards, redeem as many "50% off" promos as they can, and/or live so far out that Lyft is the only option because they have a 30 mile range. Tipping is not something they're thinking about. Uber tends to have a higher quality of customer.


Lyft may have a 30 mile range but I learned the hard way to never do that. I've seen pings 47 minutes away before... Chances are the ride will be short and pay $2.47. Through Uber, I'd probably do it thanks to the long pickup fee and ride duration estimate.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Lyft.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Lyft may have a 30 mile range but I learned the hard way to never do that. I've seen pings 47 minutes away before... Chances are the ride will be short and pay $2.47. Through Uber, I'd probably do it thanks to the long pickup fee and ride duration estimate.


I find it extremely annoying to have Lyft on and get nothing but super far pings, as if I'm gonna waste my time and money driving 12 minutes for a 2 mile ride. Add to that Lyft's annoying pop-up every freaking time letting me know I can go offline if I don't want rides. Lyft is literally like 10% of my rides now. It's mostly just background noise.


----------

